# swollen lymph nodes



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I was just petting Sandy and I noticed that her lymph nodes on her throat are slighty swollen. I haven't noticed this before. Could it be caused because of her being in heat (day 7)? Or reaction to new food?

I will get her to the vet tomorrow. I have get a babysitter for the kids.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have found that mine will get swollen lymph glands even when they are teething. I doubt it is anything to worry about or there'd be other symptoms, but better to be safe than sorry.


----------

